
Online Discussion Forums Don't Work. Will Threaded Video Replace Them? - jyosim2
https://www.edsurge.com/news/2017-03-17-for-online-class-discussions-instructors-move-from-text-to-video
======
zlynx
Video may be good for some other people. Personally I am very biased toward
text. If I had the choice I'd choose to read a transcript every time. I'd
probably not watch the video of other students. Why take time for someone to
stumble through talking what I could read in 1/10th of the time.

